

My data’s bigger than your data - vgnet
http://policybythenumbers.blogspot.com/2012/04/my-datas-bigger-than-your-data.html

======
sakai
It's incredibly misleading to use the Google logo as they've done on this
blog. I was very confused for a minute as to why Google PR let them make a "My
____ is bigger than yours argument" -- clearly they didn't.

~~~
vgnet
The blog is from Google, so the logo is OK. The post, OTOH, has clear
attribution.

Edit: Also:

    
    
        The authors of these posts include Googlers and guest 
        bloggers. Opinions expressed here do not necessarily 
        represent Google’s views. We hope the numbers presented 
        will inspire meaningful conversations and inform policy 
        debates.

